# Researchers develop diabetic retinopathy tool



## Northerner (Feb 23, 2015)

Researchers at Glasgow Caledonian University are developing a tool which aims to reduce the need for lasers or surgery in the treatment of diabetic retinopathy.

The project, which is funded by a Scottish Funding Council Innovation Voucher, sees researchers work in partnership with medical device development company Joe Lights Limited to design and test a retinal sleep lamp. 

Diabetes is recognised as a growing public health problem in the UK, with it estimated that five million people will be diagnosed with the disease by 2025. Of the three million people currently diagnosed with diabetes in the UK, 80% are expected to develop diabetic retinopathy, which can cause sight loss. 

http://www.optometry.co.uk/news-and-features/news/?article=6980


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 23, 2015)

There's a gentleman on Pattidevens forum who is using a sleep mask that transmits green light through it.


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Pumper_Sue. I'm sure you are talking of the Noctura 400 sleep mask (http://noctura.com/) manufactured by PolyPhotonix Ltd (http://polyphotonix.com/). I'm a user of the sleep mask as well, nearly 6 months now, and I'm very satisfied the way it works. The light emitted by the mask is a very gentle glow that doesn't disturb my sleep. Thanks to the mask design the light doesn't disturb my partner either and remains on my eyes even if I bury my head in the pillow, healing while I sleep.  It's an innovative product, which is already available. It's CE marked and has been giving fantastic results to people with diabetic retinopathy. Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Liz53 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Early stages of retinopathy*

Was diagnosed in January 2015 as having the early stages of retinopathy.    Losing my sight is at the top of my "What I fear most in diabetes complications" list. Have been given all the advice about good b.g control etc which I have always adhered to, (apart from in my teenage rebellion years many moons ago), but is it a definite that those of us with this condition will become blind eventually?
At what stage is the sleep mask worth investing in please?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2015)

Liz - Paul ('himtoo' on t'other forum) has macular thickening rather than retinopathy but after the first 6 months, the thickening has reduced - not be boatloads but at least it is thinning.  

Where are the bleeds - near your 'sight' or miles away?  I ask because I have one apparent spot on one of my eyes that my optician noticed before the turn of the century LOL  My diabetologist couldn't see it, said Mt J obviously had better eyesight than he did !  Anyway when I moved to Coventry, they had an eye hospital and 'our' exams were done there, using the slit-lamp thingy.  Yes, it was still there.

When retinal photography started round here - 12, 14 years ago? - still there.   Been there ever since.  Nowt else.

So no - it isn't automatic !!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 12, 2015)

I once had background retinopathy, only for it to go away again.  So I can confirm that it isn't necessarily anything to fear...


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2015)

Ooops, I'm wrong, Paul has retinopathy and has already had 3 los of laser treatment.


----------



## Liz53 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for your input & reassurance Trophywench & robert@fm. I can recall being told is that I have the early stages of retinopathy & to let the eye screening team know if I get impaired vision before my 12 monthly eye check in January 2016. Will be keeping my fingers crossed & must learn to "dance in the  rain" (or drizzle in this case)!


----------



## Jupiter (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Liz53. I decided to invest in the mask nearly 6 months ago. No traces of retinopathy were found in any of my eyes during my last screening but after 17 years of diabetes I'd lie if I say that I'm not scared about this thought. "Prevention is better than cure" has been my philosophy of life since my diagnosis. I've been making efforts everyday since then to keep my blood glucose levels on track but I know it's just a matter of time. I've sadly heard of diabetic people who developed retinopathy with average HbA1c levels of 7% and my only understanding is that body reaction is very subjective. I do believe that the retina as the whole body recovers itself but whether this healing process is faster than the stress impact we are exposed to everyday varies from person to person. Keep also in mind that laser is not really a treatment of retinopathy. Laser removes tiny damaged portions of the retina to avoid it getting worse and free the visual field. As with time other little portions of the retina will be impaired, many laser sessions end compromising peripheral vision and voiding the driving licence  The sleep mask rather prevents the production of "bad" proteins/hormones that cause hypoxia in the retina, which seems to be the cause of retinopathy. I had the chance to follow a presentation given by the company, PolyPhotonix, and contacted them via email some week after. Today I'm more than happy I gave it a go, definitely for the peace of mind I gained from it. I signed with a local optometrist and every 3 months I also get an appointment to check everything is all right. I could stop at any time but why would I live with fear again? Wish the best to us all!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2015)

Well done Jupiter & thanks for letting us know.   Keep up the work


----------



## Patrickmind (May 10, 2016)

We started a group on Facebook for anyone using or wanting to use light therapy to treat retinopathy. Join us! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1192061834150801/


----------

